# Mit zwei Providern gleichzeitig online! Geht das?



## MC-René (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Folgende Situation:

Hab über nen Provider ne ISDN-Flat (mit 1nem B-Kanal, 2. würde was kosten), habe aber auch bei 1&1 Samstags und Sonntags je 6 Stunden kostenlos Internetzugang (auch nur 1 B-Kanal). 

Hab probiert 2x per DFÜ-Einwahl mich einmal mit der Flat und einmal mit 1&1 einzuwählen, nur der "Geschwindigkeitsschub" blieb aus!   

Hat es irgendwas mit dem Häkchen bei "alle wählen die selbe Nummer" zu tun...

Kennt sich jemand da gut aus...   

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Kanalbündelung geht nur mit dem jeweils gleichem Provider.... und auch nur wenn dieser es freigegeben hat.
Dass mit dem Häckchen, das ist für die Kanalbündelung.
Bei Kanalbündelung bekommst Du aber auch nur eine IP.
Diese kannst Du aber nicht von zwei verschiedenen Providern bekommen, denn jeder Provider hat ein bestimmtes "Paket" an IP's.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## MC-René (12. Juli 2005)

Ich meinte auch mehr, dass ich vielleicht 2 (eigenständige) Verbindungen aufbaue!

Z.B. per DFÜ einmal mit Provider A und dann eine DFÜ-Verbindung mit Provider B! Gleichzeitig halt!

Nur wie bring ich IExplorer und Co. bei, dass beide Verbindungen genutzt werden. Oder ist das selbstverständlich!?


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Juli 2005)

Beide Verbindungen wird nicht hinhauen.
Zumindest theoretisch könntest Du aber den MS Produkten (per Internetoptionen) sagen dass sie immer die Standardverbindung wählen sollen.
Bei Fremdprodukten (z.b. Downloadmanager) stellst Du ein, dass diese immer die andere Verbindung nutzen sollen.
Auf jedenfall musst Du den Programmen "beibringen", wer welchen DNS benuten soll.
In der Praxis aber wird es wohl nur zu Problemen führen.... wenn nicht sogar zu unkontrollierten Gebührenrechnungen.


----------



## MC-René (13. Juli 2005)

Soweit hab ich gar nicht gedacht, dass mit:

Je Programm--> 1 Provider

Werd es mal austesten...

Vielen Dank auf jedenfall mal...


----------



## Radhad (22. Juli 2005)

Das führt zu keinem Problem. Ein Beispiel wäre ein P2P Programm lässt du über DSL laufen und den IE über ISDN. Das geht. musst du selber konfigurieren!


----------

